# Best Cigar Apps?



## jwsutts (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Puffers,

Best apps for cigars on your iphone?!

What have you used? How was it? What's it missing?


- ME -
I have no experience yet but after finding 'memorablewines' I thought - I'd love that for cigars!

Looking through the app store the one I'm liking the look of most is "tasting notes" - appears to let you take notes on the flavors of ALL our favorite vices fairly easily.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have an iphone, but on my PC, I've tried a couple, but keep returning to my simple spreadsheet on Excel, I find it's simple and easy to use. I have all my formulas, current stash and wishlists.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I don't have an iphone, but on my PC, I've tried a couple, but keep returning to my simple spreadsheet on Excel, I find it's simple and easy to use. I have all my formulas, current stash and wishlists.


I keep a spreadsheet as well.

Mine is more just inventory so I have a clue what I have and their value in case I get into a pass.

Try not to total the $$ column though, it can be a little shocking :shocked:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Bunker said:


> I keep a spreadsheet as well.
> 
> Mine is more just inventory so I have a clue what I have and their value in case I get into a pass.
> 
> Try not to total the $$ column though, it can be a little shocking :shocked:


Yeah I totaled it once.... I don't dare show my wife... and I don't have a lot.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I got the cigarmonster app and another one I paid for. I'll have to get back to you on which one it is.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

mobilestogie!!! It's hands down the best. You can email your self the Excel file. You can rate cigars, create detailed notes, "smoke one" out of inventory so you'll always have an accurate count, have multiple humidors. It has feilds for when and where you bought then, the price you paid, box codes, box dates, ect. It's well worth the money. I can sent you a sample spreadsheet of what it creates if thats important to you


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried just about everything I could find, and finally settled on Bento. Its not necessarily a cigar app. More of a MS Access type Database app. So you'll need to set it all up. But that is what I liked about it. I kept nitpicking every other app and this one gives me full customization.


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

The cigar apps I've seen all seem to be sub par.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

+1 for Cigar Monster


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> mobilestogie!!! It's hands down the best. You can email your self the Excel file. You can rate cigars, create detailed notes, "smoke one" out of inventory so you'll always have an accurate count, have multiple humidors. It has feilds for when and where you bought then, the price you paid, box codes, box dates, ect. It's well worth the money. I can sent you a sample spreadsheet of what it creates if thats important to you


Thats the one I got as well. Haven't actually sat down and messed with it too much though. But yea, most of the apps out there now have very bad reviews.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

John PM me your iTunes account email and I'll gift Mobilestogie to you... I think your really like it.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

I was reading the reviews on that iPhone app. Someone was complaining that you couldn't add a cigar if it wasn't in the database. Have you run across this? Had any problems with not being able to add cigars to it because they weren't in the master database?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

cigar monster is it for me


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

For those of you that use excel: If you have multiple computers or want to access your spreadsheet anywhere I use a google docs spreadsheet

If you have a gmail account, just click on the Documents tab and hit new spreadsheet. 

Love the accessibility of it and I even have a gmail app for my phone so i can view and edit it right on my phone.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

DLB said:


> I was reading the reviews on that iPhone app. Someone was complaining that you couldn't add a cigar if it wasn't in the database. Have you run across this? Had any problems with not being able to add cigars to it because they weren't in the master database?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave.


This use to be the case. Also there use to be no way to update the database. This company has been bought by a cigar media company and that is no longer the case. They have greatly improved it's faults. The data base has one JR Alternitive stick in it. I have added about 5.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have mobilestogie as well ... I think its the best of its kind. You can add sticks to the database, and it has ever field of info I can think of, and to top it off it has a notes section where you can type in what you thought of the stick. 

I kinda stopped using it cause it was taking up too much of my time! lol


----------



## jwsutts (Mar 13, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> John PM me your iTunes account email and I'll gift Mobilestogie to you... I think your really like it.


Very kind of you! But I'd feel bad accepting, it's not a worry.

Mobile Stogie DOES look pretty impressive.

I'd love to see them add a photo function when reviewing, so I could take a picture of the stogie I smoke! and associate it with my 'memory'.

(Of course now I'm just getting greedy when I think back to my little book I presently use to keep track!)


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

jwsutts said:


> Very kind of you! But I'd feel bad accepting, it's not a worry.


Would you feel bad if I sent you a bomb? Same thing man, that's what BOTL do. Offer is there man.
Oh and by the way.... It DOES allow you to take pics within the app and save then in the notes/review of that sick... I didn't know that but I just tried. Yep it's there.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

While searching the app store I found Stogie Rate from Doc at Stogie Fresh. I just downloaded it and I'm gonna give it a whirl. I'll let you know what I think of it in a day or two.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

DLB said:


> While searching the app store I found Stogie Rate from Doc at Stogie Fresh. I just downloaded it and I'm gonna give it a whirl. I'll let you know what I think of it in a day or two.


I'm interested in what you guys think in a comparison of Stogie Rate vs Mobile Stogie...


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

bcasey03 said:


> cigar monster is it for me


+1

cigarmonster isn't an app for indexing cigars, but is really nice to be able to pull it up quickly to see is a mash up is going on.

For an indexing-esque app, I have an android and have been messing around with "MyCigarBook Plus" not sure if it is on iPhone.
It is pretty smooth. Name, shape, country, wrapper, score, amount paid, and the ability to snap a picture of the cigar in the app.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up "Rate my cigar" the other day. for $4.00 or so. I have a Droid X, so no Apple apps available to me.

This program is fairly useful. It has about 100 cigar makers pre-loaded and several lines for each maker pre loaded. 

fields for the maker, "model", size, wrapper, origin, strength, price, comments and a "star" ranking system. Also has fields for when purchased, when last smoked and number in the humi. Finally, you can upload your own photos.

All in all, I like it. In less than 45 minutes, I loaded all that I could remember that was in my humi. Now, I need to verify numbers and add what I forgot was in there.

I like the fact that it has a field for when the stick was purchased and a comments section. I also like the fact that I can enter any cigar not already included on their pre-loaded list. So, it can be customized.

Let me know if you have any questions about how it works!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Stogie Rate has the value of your collection on the welcome screen!! My luck my wife would open the app. That would be the begaining of the end right there....


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Torqued said:


> I'm interested in what you guys think in a comparison of Stogie Rate vs Mobile Stogie...


I've been very pleased with Stogie rate so far. I haven't downloaded mobile stogie yet to compare, but the interfaces look similar, but Stogie Rate looks cleaner and graphically more pleasing. Im planning on writing up a review this weekend. I'll post a link here to it.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> Oh and by the way.... It DOES allow you to take pics within the app and save then in the notes/review of that sick... I didn't know that but I just tried. Yep it's there.


Now that's cool. I really enjoy taking pics of sticks I smoke. My GF just laughs at my "cigar photo shoots".


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

cigar monster


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

DLB said:


> I've been very pleased with Stogie rate so far. I haven't downloaded mobile stogie yet to compare, but the interfaces look similar, but Stogie Rate looks cleaner and graphically more pleasing. Im planning on writing up a review this weekend. I'll post a link here to it.


Awesome. Looking forward to it!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Torqued said:


> Awesome. Looking forward to it!


+1!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 for Mobile Stogie Pro


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Well, here's my review....

Let me know what you guys think of it. It's my first one I've written for this site. I tried to be as thorough as possible.

-----------------------------------------------------------

_This is a review of a mobile application *Stogie Rate*, built for Apple iPods, iPhones and iPads and available through the iTunes AppStore.

This review was in conjunction with two other apps from the AppStore - Mobile Stogie and Tasting Notes. The other two app reviews will be written in the near future. _

*BLUF (Bottom Line Up Front):* Out of the three apps that I reviewed, this one was by far my favorite. While it was the most expensive, it was worth the extra buck. You can't go wrong with this app.

*Pro's: *
_Easy to use interface
Best looking Interface
Navigation and searching is quick and nimble
Most diverse database of cigars
Ease of adding new cigars_

*Con's:*
_Several clicks needed to add cigars to database
Most expensive out of apps rated ($4.99)
Cannot add cigars to humidor without internet connection_

Being a technology geek and a devoted Apple fan, I have been looking for an application to use to keep my cigar collection organized and have a general idea of when things were added to my humidors. I needed an app that could work on any one of my three Apple devices - an iPhone, iPad 2, and MacBook. For tracking, I think the mobile devices are more nimble since you usually have one of the said devices with you. I stumbled across a thread on the Puff forums which stoked my search for a suitable application. As usual, I couldn't decide which one I liked the best and downloaded three to test out.

Stogie Rate is from Doc and the Stogie Fresh team at stogiefresh.c|o|m. I frequent his website to watch his informative podcasts which are straightforward and useful - his app is just as enjoyable.

The cost is $4.99 which is the highest of the three apps I downloaded. Honestly, it's only a dollar more than the other one, so that kind of price really doesn't factor into my decision making - the difference is quite negligible in the long run.

The graphics in the app are wonderfully simple, yet show a polished professional look. It shows some solid work was put into this app on the front end, which more often than not, reflects a conscientious effort on the back end (the brains behind the app - for you non-initiated tech gurus).

On the initial screen you have a handy snapshot of your collection that shows the number of collections (humidors), cigars remaining in your total collection, total cigars smoked, and the sometimes painful, shocking or disturbing figure of how much your collection is worth. Don't let your spouse see that number!!!

When I first opened the app, it was simple and intuitive on how to set up my collections, add cigars and generally get going with this app. On the browse tab, you can set up your humidors with the exact name you'd like, edit in which order they show up, and even set up a wish list. Adding cigars is just as easy. Choose the "Add Cigar" tab, choose which humidor you'd like to put it in, and away you go. You start by choosing the brand. The app will ask you if you'd like to use Stogie Rate database of names, or your own user defined one (in case you have a brand that isn't in Stogie Rate's database yet). The next step is to choose your brand in the robust list. One of the key features that I liked the best here was that in similar fashion to your iPhone contact list, the alphabet runs down the right hand side of the screen. This allows you to quickly jump to a letter. For example if you're entering a Rocky Patel Decade, you can simply click on the "R" and then scroll the short distance among the "R's" to "Rocky Patel". Simple as that. In the Mobile Stogie, you have to scroll repeatedly with your finger to get down deeper in the alphabet. There is no feature to jump to a specific letter. It was so annoying to me, that I would almost smoke only cigars that begin with the letter "A" just out of sheer ease of entering it. I timed myself on getting to "Rocky Patel" in both apps and it took me less than a second in Stogie Rate, and more than 11 seconds to finally scroll to it in Mobile Stogie. For me that was an extreme inconvenience, especially if I'm trying to enter multiple cigars that have names that later in the alphabet.

Entering in cigars in Stogie Rate is simple whether they're in the Stogie Rate database, or not. I had a few that I needed to enter in, and it was a snap. I was quite impressed. The only thing lacking on the ones I added myself was the snapshot of the band. For the ones already in the database, it will show what the band looks like - which comes in quite handy if you're trying to make sure you're entering the correct one. This saved me a couple times with similarly named lines of cigars from the same manufacturer.

Some other key features while adding cigars to your collections is the ability to track the date you purchased, which would be the date you lay it down to age in your humidor. The next field is the box date, which oddly doesn't use a date data mask like the "Purchased" field - is this an error? My guess would be yes, because it doesn't give you any way to track the birth day of your cigar in the overall picture. Maybe in a future update this will change. The last field on this particular screen is the vendor you purchased your stogie(s) from. The nice thing is, that if you don't care to track this information, then don't sweat it - it's not required! I love when I have a choice!

The last screen to enter data about your sticks, is the total cost and the total sticks. Soon as you hit done, you are brought to the info screen about the cigar you just added. It'll show you all kinds of cool information such as: type of cigar, which collection it's located in (which is editable - so if you want to move it to a different humidor at a later date you can), how many you have left and how many you've smoked, when you purchased it, age - based on the purchase date, a place to add tasting notes, size and orgin information, and picture of the band and lastly a place to rate it. The rating has 4 categories each with a best of 5 stars. There is "Look & Feel", "Flavor & Aroma", "Burn & Construction" and "Overall Score". The overall score is based off your ratings in the previous aforementioned categories.

You can browse your different collections and what is inside them. The navigation within the app is amazingly simple and quite intuitive. For those who are wary veering away from your trusty old spreadsheet's this will be surprisingly comfortable for you.

On the last screen is a little tutorial screen which has information on cigar shapes, sizes, wrappers, etc. Good information to read while sitting at the doctor's office, or other places that are great for reading (my weak attempt at humor).

As I reviewed this app, I kept thinking about possible things I wished were in here - happily, I can't think of one at this point. One item that I didn't think was in here, and is kind of hidden is on the home page of the app. In the upper right hand corner is an "@" sign. If you click this, you can send yourself a .csv file (which is what format your common spreadsheet's like Excel use). This is a great feature for backing up your files in case you lose your phone, or some other disaster. The data can also be coupled with the Stogie Rate Application designed for Windows and Mac OSX. The cost of that program is $11.99 and can be found at stogiefresh.c|o|m/stogie_rate4.htm

All in all, this is going to be my go-to app. The others seemed cumbersome and just didn't make me want to come back and use them again. You can confidently spend the $5 on this app and expect a great product.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Why are none of the good ones made for android?!


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

One of the things I realized after I wrote the review was that I wanted to make sure I had the info on my iPhone that was on my iPad. While there is no syncing automatically right now, there is still a way to do it. I emailed Doc yesterday, and within an hour he had replied to me. That's awesome response time! 

While I know that this is probably not a problem for many, I figured I'd post the instructions here anyway. Here is how you can get information from one device to another. 

1. Send yourself the info from the app that has your current data.
2. Open the email on your home computer, download the attachment and change the file name from "export.csv" to "export.srate". (Make sure that you are actually changing the file ending, and not just changing it to "export.srate.csv" - this happens if you have file extensions hidden on your computer)
3. Email the new "export.srate" file to the device you want to update with the information.
4. Open it on the iPhone/iPad and open the file in the email and click the little "arrow/box" icon in the upper right corner. Follow the prompts, and voila. 

These instructions make it sound way harder than it is. I just made sure they were thorough enough if anyone isn't too computer savvy. 

So far this app has come through with flying colors for me. 

Dave.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Captnstabn said:


> Why are none of the good ones made for android?!


Some people criticize Steve Jobs for being such a stickler with what he allows in the AppStore, but it also drives up the quality for what is available. It doesn't allow people to churn out crap. There is some good stuff in the Android market, but there is a whole bunch of crap to sift through to get to it.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I downloaded it this weekend also. It's a dollar more than MobileStogie, no biggie. But it's definitely not as streamlined as Mobilestogie. It does export near as well, but it's a decent app. Mobilestogie just has an update and has become an ugly blue color, hate that. but I still like Mobilestogie a lot better. It seems a lot more flexible to me.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> I downloaded it this weekend also. It's a dollar more than MobileStogie, no biggie. But it's definitely not as streamlined as Mobilestogie. It does export near as well, but it's a decent app. Mobilestogie just has an update and has become an ugly blue color, hate that. but I still like Mobilestogie a lot better. It seems a lot more flexible to me.


Interesting. What do you mean by streamlined? I found it was a pain in the a$$ compared to stogie rate. The lack of the alphabet scrolling down the side was a huge thing for me. I'm curious what specific things you liked better.

Cheers!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You kids and your fancy phones. I remember when telephones use to have cords on them..


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> You kids and your fancy phones. I remember when telephones use to have cords on them..


My first computer had a black and white screen and a whopping 350 MEGABYTE hard drive. Lol.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

DLB said:


> One of the things I realized after I wrote the review was that I wanted to make sure I had the info on my iPhone that was on my iPad. While there is no syncing automatically right now, there is still a way to do it. I emailed Doc yesterday, and within an hour he had replied to me. That's awesome response time!
> 
> While I know that this is probably not a problem for many, I figured I'd post the instructions here anyway. Here is how you can get information from one device to another.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info! That'll work in a pinch for what I need!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

nm.. got it! nice

.. on the ipad .. is huh.. not nice.. small.. :<


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

DLB said:


> My first computer had a black and white screen and a whopping 350 MEGABYTE hard drive. Lol.


Sheesh, some people. When I had my first computer, I had 32 bits of memory and I was one of the lucky ones. And to crank out calculations I had to pedal hard for 15 minutes!


----------



## vaaccess (Sep 7, 2011)

Good thread everyone. Now that we are several months later, any new updates from anyone?

I have a wine collection and have been spoiled by cellartracker dot com. It is "free", but I have been donating to it for a couple of years! 

Anyway...what I really like is that I can get to it from any device or computer and since I have many, I find that feature invaluable...let alone the shared reviews and ratings. 

Does anyone know I'f something like that exists for cigars???

I will keep searching the threads, but wanted to ask since this thread was great.

Thanks!


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm currently playing with an app that's only available for Mac/iPad/iPhone, called Bento. There is a free cigar database template by thecigarfeed.com that I'm using. It does sync across the Apple devices, though I haven't gotten very far into trying it out. Thus far it's very very nice, even has a wood texture background making it almost pleasurable to use.

There is no PC version that I know of. I also don't know if it will work only on the iPad or iPhone.

As it turns out I know the cellartracker.com gent Eric, maybe we can talk him into making it available for cigars 



vaaccess said:


> Good thread everyone. Now that we are several months later, any new updates from anyone?
> 
> I have a wine collection and have been spoiled by cellartracker dot com. It is "free", but I have been donating to it for a couple of years!
> 
> ...


----------



## vaaccess (Sep 7, 2011)

Honestly...I think he should consider it heavily. So many of the challenges others have he has already experienced and resolved. He even has what I would imagine is a good revenue stream. Plus the iPad app, CellarVu, is kick butt...

Let me know if I can provide any additional persuasion.  I would also be more than happy to give his site more than normal if the functionality was added. 



Wlai said:


> I'm currently playing with an app that's only available for Mac/iPad/iPhone, called Bento. There is a free cigar database template by thecigarfeed.com that I'm using. It does sync across the Apple devices, though I haven't gotten very far into trying it out. Thus far it's very very nice, even has a wood texture background making it almost pleasurable to use.
> 
> There is no PC version that I know of. I also don't know if it will work only on the iPad or iPhone.
> 
> As it turns out I know the cellartracker.com gent Eric, maybe we can talk him into making it available for cigars


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I really only use the cigar monster app and then use the Safari for web browsing the various forums/cigar retailers.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

vaaccess said:


> Honestly...I think he should consider it heavily. So many of the challenges others have he has already experienced and resolved. He even has what I would imagine is a good revenue stream. Plus the iPad app, CellarVu, is kick butt...
> 
> Let me know if I can provide any additional persuasion.  I would also be more than happy to give his site more than normal if the functionality was added.


I'll definitely bring it up the next time I run into him. Maybe we need to hook him onto cigars first, and the rest may follow


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been writing a cigar tracking app for the web for a couple days now when I found this thread. Is anyone interested in just a web based app? That would allow you to track inventory etc? I was looking for something that would allow me to keep track of humidors, whats in each, what I have smoked, count I have of each, favorites, what is aging, what you are waiting to be shipped, rating and wishlists.

If you guys would be interested, its going to be free I am a software developer by trade so I just wanted something that I could throw up that people could use, but if there are better web apps out there, then I will use those. I just wasn't sure so I started writing one


----------



## vaaccess (Sep 7, 2011)

Well...Thanks for the review. I tried out the web version of Stogie Rate and it works pretty well I think. Definitely needs some tweaks, but overall does the job well.

Now to try it out on the iPad. Especially curious as to whether the data on the website will be visible on the iPad. Should be a yes...Might be a no. We shall see!

Mike



DLB said:


> Well, here's my review....
> 
> ...
> *BLUF (Bottom Line Up Front):* Out of the three apps that I reviewed, this one was by far my favorite. While it was the most expensive, it was worth the extra buck. You can't go wrong with this app.
> ...


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

vaaccess said:


> Well...Thanks for the review. I tried out the web version of Stogie Rate and it works pretty well I think. Definitely needs some tweaks, but overall does the job well.
> 
> Now to try it out on the iPad. Especially curious as to whether the data on the website will be visible on the iPad. Should be a yes...Might be a no. We shall see!
> 
> Mike


They just did an update in the App Store that ties the online database to the app itself. Should improve the list much. There were other tweaks too in the update to improve it.


----------



## vaaccess (Sep 7, 2011)

DLB said:


> They just did an update in the App Store that ties the online database to the app itself. Should improve the list much. There were other tweaks too in the update to improve it.


*schwing!*
sorry...guess I got too excited there!


----------



## vaaccess (Sep 7, 2011)

vaaccess said:


> *schwing!*
> sorry...guess I got too excited there!


I guess I pre-maturely got excited...

Two major challenges, IMHO.

The iPhone app might be able to pull information from the larger database, but it does not allow me to sync or view my OnLine inventory. Even if it's just a sync process, ("Click here to pull your online inventory down")

Second challenge. The app is non-HD and doesn't support the iPad resolution. I have no idea what that takes to resolve, but that would be a "nice-to-have" since I don't have an iPhone. 

Regardless, I was more than happy to donate the 5 bucks for the app in the hopes that continued improvements will occur. Until then, I'll just be using the web version. 

Thanks!


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

I emailed Doc a couple months back. Believe me he is aware. He has plans for all of that. I guess he's taking it slow to ensure it's done correctly at each step. He's a good guy and will respond if you email him. I would suggest lettin him know what you'd like to see.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I really like this one: CigarFinder bring you the information you need to continue that great evening or that desire for a quick stop for a cigar. | CigarFinder

You can't beat the price (free), and if you travel for work like I do, you'll probably find it indispensable. It's not the slickest interface (certainly not bad), but it lets you find the nearest cigar shops/lounges in any city in the US... uses GPS to map you right to them. Very cool.


----------



## justin.beek (Jan 24, 2011)

That could be cool. Would you be able to share the inventory with others? Like a read-only link to make them jealous


----------



## chriscbs (Mar 1, 2008)

We just recently launched an app that brings CigarPlaces.com to the iPhone. If you're looking for a way to find cigar friendly places around the world when you're on the go or traveling, definitely check it out. We're currently at 3,600 places listed world-wide and growing constantly.

Link the the App Store: App Store - CigarPlaces

As always, it'd be great to hear feedback/suggestions from those of you who download it and use it.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I just downloaded Cigar Boss last night, by chance. I just started using it, but it seems to be a pretty cool app. Lots of brands, add things to your humidor, rate cigars you have smoked, quick links to others' reviews, cigar store locator (not all that comprehensive). All with a nice pretty, easy to use interface. Plus its free (Iphone App. store) and had the best reviews. check it out.


----------



## Johnnyeh (Jan 23, 2012)

For tracking my inventory, I just cigar aficionado web app to track.
I can :
Allocate cost to cigars
Write my own personal review ( private or public)
Keep track of inventory count

A few of the many features I appreciate.

Granted, it's not an app for your smartphone, however a great resource.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

cigar monster


----------

